# Lyft works on IPO, aims to go public before Uber: report



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Ride-hailing company Lyft has started the process for an initial public offering and is targeting March or April for the listing, according to a Bloomberg report citing unnamed sources. The company is making this move in an effort to beat rival Uber to the public markets, the report said. Uber has said it aims for an IPO in 2019.

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/lyft-works-on-ipo-aims-to-go-public-before-uber-report-2018-08-31


----------



## BubbaD2 (Dec 4, 2015)

If investors do their homework they'll find out that many, many current and ex-drivers hate Lyft. Lyft is a terrible company, just as bad or worse than Uber. 

Their DF is crap and doesn't work for drivers, only for Lyft -- but I believe that's by design. And because of Lyft's ongoing passive-agressive games and abuse of drivers, many drivers now actively work to sabotage Lyft's reliability.

Lyft pays a sign up bonus of hundreds of dollars according to ads. But it is really $2 or so per ride for some rides in the first 30 days.

In one area/market I am familiar with Lyft rides are very hard to come by for drivers. Some Lyft-only newly onboarded drivers are having trouble grossing $3 an hour now.

Lyft passengers are often extremely ghetto -- and this is due to Lyft taking pre-paid cards and Lyft offering lots of free rides to turds who never rode anything but the bus before Lyft came along offering rides in private cars at bus-like fares.

I expect turnover in many areas to approach 99% before their crappy IPO next year. Maybe this will be an excellent opportunity to short the stock?


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...hire-adviser-to-prepare-for-targeted-2019-ipo


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

NASDAQ 8000 DOW 26,000 and S&P 2900
Who the hell needs a rideshare IPO? When Uber first came around in '08-'09 the Market was at a 13 year low. The S&P was below 700, the DOW below 7500 and the NASDAQ below 1700.

So in the ten years since Uber has been in business they've lost about 70% of investors capital while the markets have gained about 400%.



jocker12 said:


> Ride-hailing company Lyft has started the process for an initial public offering and is targeting March or April for the listing.
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/lyft-works-on-ipo-aims-to-go-public-before-uber-report-2018-08-31


You need to organize a country wide drivers strike with the media in attendance to take place the morning of the listing. Even speculation of a drivers strike will plummet the stock.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

another great short opportunity


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I would hope that they have ALL of their driver's making at least the minimum wage, in all states (after deducting the cost of the vehicle at .54 cents a mile) prior to that IPO or they are dead in the water.

You can not put out a successful IPO without paying the labor at least the minimum wage. It's not sustainable.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> You can not put out a successful IPO without paying the labor at least the minimum wage. It's not sustainable.


There remains an endless supply of new ants to keep Lyft's driving force sustainable, and that is the present goal until such time that the future of transportational logistics has morphed into an industry that no longer depends on needing drivers to perform the duties currently required. 
You lack vision. Investors are investing in the future. Your ability to make a living today is of little consequence.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Haven't heard anything about their financials. Are they losing only millions compared to Ubers billions?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/14/unpacking-lyfts-projected-financials/

But before we talk about now and tomorrow, _*Bergen and Newcomer report that Lyft lost $606 million against $708 million in net revenue in 2016*_. Net revenue represents the company's cut of fares, making it far smaller than the firm's gross merchandise volume (or ridesharing equivalent metric).

Lyft is in the same boat,

They both know the gig is up and are trying to stuff suitcases full of money before they disappear.

Having one IPO before the other won't make much difference.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> Haven't heard anything about their financials. Are they losing only millions compared to Ubers billions?


yes, they lose hundreds of millions every year.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/14/unpacking-lyfts-projected-financials/
> 
> But before we talk about now and tomorrow, _*Bergen and Newcomer report that Lyft lost $606 million against $708 million in net revenue in 2016*_. Net revenue represents the company's cut of fares, making it far smaller than the firm's gross merchandise volume (or ridesharing equivalent metric).
> 
> ...


this is my favorite part of the cycle. the part where the tide recedes and we see everybody is swimming with no shorts on. it's going to be fun to watch when scandals (more of them) start popping up and the finger pointing begins.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> yes, they lose hundreds of millions every year.
> 
> this is my favorite part of the cycle. the part where the tide recedes and we see everybody is swimming with no shorts on. it's going to be fun to watch when scandals (more of them) start popping up and the finger pointing begins.


Another great short opportunity indeed then.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

There is no question that the wage and hour laws are going to come into play here. It's just a matter of time and how fast the current and future cases wind their way though the court system. It could take one ruling to make this happen. 

If Lyft floats and IPO and ignores this issue, the organizers and promoters could be personally liable for fraud and other damages to the investors when this thing blows up. 

Sorry, but it can not be ignored no matter how anyone wants to spin this.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The suckers that have been continually investing in them over the years refused to reign in their spending and to ensure that they have a profitable business model so when the cat is away the mice are gonna play. And they've been pocketing all kinds of money while blowing the rest for years. Last year we saw the exodus of all of the major execs, cashing in their chips. Then we saw a major stock buyout of others over the last year. Next up is to IPO out the rest to a bunch of other suckers....oops, I mean investors. However, I can't really see them getting people to buy their worthless stock in these IPO's unless they really put the propaganda machine into service in the run up to the IPO. We'll see.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

How much does Lyft claim to be worth, and how do these companies making money by running an automated app who do not pay for car gas etc all lose money?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> How much does Lyft claim to be worth, and how do these companies making money by running an automated app who do not pay for car gas etc all lose money?


by charging 60 percent less than what they can actually get from pax, which is also less than we get paid, that's how

and they've been doing this for many years now

they are looking to recoup that money by now refusing to pay drivers any more surge in certain markets, looking to push that into more markets, atleast until there is a real backlash that makes drivers stop driving in droves until they put the old arrangement back


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

"Good luck"


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

The Lyft IPO will be a good preview to see what the Uber IPO will do.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The suckers that have been continually investing in them over the years refused to reign in their spending and to ensure that they have a profitable business model so when the cat is away the mice are gonna play. And they've been pocketing all kinds of money while blowing the rest for years. Last year we saw the exodus of all of the major execs, cashing in their chips. Then we saw a major stock buyout of others over the last year. Next up is to IPO out the rest to a bunch of other suckers....oops, I mean investors. However, I can't really see them getting people to buy their worthless stock in these IPO's unless they really put the propaganda machine into service in the run up to the IPO. We'll see.


The *ONLY* thing uber and lyft have been successful at is propaganda,

Don't count that portion of their business out before they a court order barring advertisements.

That of course, is the final nail in the coffin of every great scam.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

I see a new episode of "American Greed" on the horizon... Warm up your voice Stacey Keach...


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Here based on the amount of rides I get Lyft is beating the * out of Uber. I'd definitely consider buying Lyft stock and shorting Uber!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If you look at the LYFT board of directors, you will see some familiar names ...lyft added about 500,000 extra drivers in the last 18 months....only 20 percent of the lyft drivers drive lyft exclusively. 
Uber has the big VC's behind them while lyft has the board of directors ( you can figure that out ).
Uber has huge revenue compared to lyft , so eventually they could make profit...

Lyft vs uber drivers ....600 k vs 800 k,but going to guess uber rev is 6 to 7 times of lyft.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

I Can't wait to SHORT The Pink Mustache


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Only way both stock goes up if it is low float and heavy short interest ...short
It once revenue per quarter starts declining


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> Haven't heard anything about their financials. Are they losing only millions compared to Ubers billions?


The common layman views Lyft and Uber as losing millions or billions.
Fact is, Uber/Lyft isn't losing anything -- their venture is currently being funded by drivers who willingly depreciate their own vehicles.
The investor is recognizing a firm that is pumping dollars earned from the depreciation of _*your *_vehicles to fund the research & development that will one day change the face transportation as we know it today.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

They have 1/4 as much business as Uber, and make about 1/4 the losses. Which makes them the standout success story of the gig economy era.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

i dont see how either company going public will be advantageous. 
both companies have suffered huge losses year after year.


so, unless im not understanding properly, who would buy that crap?!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ardery said:


> i dont see how either company going public will be advantageous. both companies have suffered huge losses year after year. so, unless im not understanding properly, who would buy that crap?!


What exactly has Uber/Lyft lost? All monies that were expended by Uber/Lyft was money that was sucked out of the depreciation that came from OTHER DRIVER'S VEHICLES.
Now do you understand?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Considering the bastard that invented this mess, Travis Kalanick, sold his decent chunk of his ownership for billions already. Uber can't be doing that well. Lyft is in a much MUCH worse position than Uber in all respects. 

PUMP & DUMP 2019


----------



## cantstopwontstop (Sep 1, 2018)

they really serious about taking 2 ponzi scams public huh?

lose 15+ billion dollars combined in a decade & people think your worth something?

since when did human trafficking, wage theft, & modern day slavery become something thats publicaly traded?

if john gotti & his crew stuck up millions of humans everyday & robbed them of $1-6 would people invest? why because its an app is it legal to steal from millions of humans per day?

why are 1965-1985 wages & 1971 minimum fares legal?

why isnt everyone in jail?

nevermind flying cars to mars itll be magical & disruptive $1 a trip


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

hope they both go belly up


----------



## cantstopwontstop (Sep 1, 2018)

Jufkii said:


> Haven't heard anything about their financials. Are they losing only millions compared to Ubers billions?


uber loses 12 million a day $9000 per MINUTE

lyft only loses about a million per day


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

cantstopwontstop said:


> uber loses 12 million a day $9000 per MINUTE
> 
> lyft only loses about a million per day


Bragging rights over Uber no doubt.


----------



## cantstopwontstop (Sep 1, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> hope they both go belly up


i make 50K a year on 3ish hours a day a 1%er and i would love to see it shut down & everyone in prison now thats crazy everytime i think about it


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> by charging 60 percent less than what they can actually get from pax, which is also less than we get paid, that's how
> 
> and they've been doing this for many years now
> 
> they are looking to recoup that money by now refusing to pay drivers any more surge in certain markets, looking to push that into more markets, atleast until there is a real backlash that makes drivers stop driving in droves until they put the old arrangement back


That's not it. Even with these rates they should be making a profit that's what the IPO has to say and that they will expand,

If you subtract costs that they driver caries these companies have great revenue for doing nothing, plus all that extra long haul money they keep. They just throw it away on not retaining drivers or offering those quests things which is just a loss for no reason. If you don't want to drive you should not have to be bribed to drive.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> The common layman views Lyft and Uber as losing millions or billions.
> Fact is, Uber/Lyft isn't losing anything -- their venture is currently being funded by drivers who willingly depreciate their own vehicles.
> The investor is recognizing a firm that is pumping dollars earned from the depreciation of _*your *_vehicles to fund the research & development that will one day change the face transportation as we know it today.


Oh, so when both companies publicly come out and say we lost this amount of billions and/or millions every year, they're actually not losing billions? You learn something every day!


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> The common layman views Lyft and Uber as losing millions or billions.
> Fact is, Uber/Lyft isn't losing anything -- their venture is currently being funded by drivers who willingly depreciate their own vehicles.
> The investor is recognizing a firm that is pumping dollars earned from the depreciation of _*your *_vehicles to fund the research & development that will one day change the face transportation as we know it today.


Exactly, not only that. Everyone here seems to think SDC, Rideshare, and delivery seems to be these companies only venture. But it's not. They have many more ventures. I'll be dumping some of my capital into them. After that initial nosedive of course that every tech company goes through once they go public.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Oh, so when both companies publicly come out and say we lost this amount of billions and/or millions every year, they're actually not losing billions? You learn something every day!


Uber/Lyft is banking on the future. To fund that venture, Uber/Lyft found a way to earn cash from hiring drivers who willingly depreciate their vehicles. Uber/Lyft then dumps that cash into their research & development projects, an expenditure that is written off as a "loss"..... not much different then the way drivers write off their ride share income as a "loss" after declaring mileage deductions. Except in the end, the driver is left with a worthless vehicle, and Uber/Lyft has obtained a wealth of proprietary technological advances from all their research & development.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

What do you think vc funding is?



FXService said:


> Exactly, not only that. Everyone here seems to think SDC, Rideshare, and delivery seems to be these companies only venture. But it's not. They have many more ventures. I'll be dumping some of my capital into them. After that initial nosedive of course that every tech company goes through once they go public.


 And what exactly are these ventures? The long haul freight business that they can't find any drivers for?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> And what exactly are these ventures? The long haul freight business that they can't find any drivers for?


Drivers? LOL! Stop thinking like a dinosaur.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> another great short opportunity


I was just thinking the same thing. Can you short a stock on opening day? Should be able to...right?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This is truly a literal race to the bottom between Uber and Lyft.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

JimKE said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. Can you short a stock on opening day? Should be able to...right?


 Wouldn't be a good idea. Better to wait until the initial hype dies down and lock up period For insiders is over. Once the chain of retail fools exhaust itself that will be one to pounce


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> The Lyft IPO will be a good preview to see what the Uber IPO will do.


Uber and lyft ipo going to be disaster.Only amazon can have a good stock price and not be profitable



TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is truly a literal race to the bottom between Uber and Lyft.


They are no longer competing with cabs they are competing with city busses.



Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> The Lyft IPO will be a good preview to see what the Uber IPO will do.


The only profitable gig economy company is Grubhub.They are the only company that figured out how to make a profit


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> The only profitable gig economy company is Grubhub.They are the only company that figured out how to make a profit


One of 2 the other being amazons delivery service, if you can get delivery blocks that is


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

True SDC won't happen until the AI is damn near sentient. 

It has to be able to see & evaluate every situation; perfectly & every time.

The biggest danger from SDC is that research being used for other stuff. Look around, how many jobs can be automated away. White collar work is the easiest to automate.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

BubbaD2 said:


> If investors do their homework they'll find out that many, many current and ex-drivers hate Lyft. Lyft is a terrible company, just as bad or worse than Uber.
> 
> Their DF is crap and doesn't work for drivers, only for Lyft -- but I believe that's by design. And because of Lyft's ongoing passive-agressive games and abuse of drivers, many drivers now actively work to sabotage Lyft's reliability.
> 
> ...


LYFT IS THE WORSE / EVEN WHEN UBER WAS WORSE THEN LYFT, LYFT IS NOW BY FAR WORSE THEN UBER EVER WAS . DUMP THEM .


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Ride-hailing company Lyft has started the process for an initial public offering and is targeting March or April for the listing, according to a Bloomberg report citing unnamed sources. The company is making this move in an effort to beat rival Uber to the public markets, the report said. Uber has said it aims for an IPO in 2019.
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/lyft-works-on-ipo-aims-to-go-public-before-uber-report-2018-08-31


Put options.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

BubbaD2 said:


> If investors do their homework they'll find out that many, many current and ex-drivers hate Lyft. Lyft is a terrible company, just as bad or worse than Uber.
> 
> Their DF is crap and doesn't work for drivers, only for Lyft -- but I believe that's by design. And because of Lyft's ongoing passive-agressive games and abuse of drivers, many drivers now actively work to sabotage Lyft's reliability.
> 
> ...


You are only enhancing Lyft's case for going public. Investors love a good screwing of the work force. How else will they see their ROI?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. Can you short a stock on opening day? Should be able to...right?


To short a stock you need to "borrow" the stock. So there needs to be some in circulation. And assuming that they have a successful offering, there will be a ton of stock available at the opening bell.

Bottom line is, if you can buy and sell on the first day, you should be able to borrow and sell on the first day

Call your broker, get your account approved now


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

oldfart said:


> To short a stock you need to "borrow" the stock. So there needs to be some in circulation. And assuming that they have a successful offering, there will be a ton of stock available at the opening bell.
> 
> Bottom line is, if you can buy and sell on the first day, you should be able to borrow and sell on the first day
> 
> Call your broker, get your account approved now


Actually, I think heynow321 has the right idea above. Opening day would be the wrong time.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Actually, I think heynow321 has the right idea above. Opening day would be the wrong time.


gryft and boober will draw LOTS of stupid retail money at first. people will think "hey I love using gryft, I bet that's a great stock!". I still have tons of conversations with oblivious passengers who think boober is "successful" and "makes tons of money". I try to straighten them out.

lock up period will be important too. the only reason they're itching to go public is b/c early investors want to bail like travis did.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

BubbaD2 said:


> If investors do their homework they'll find out that many, many current and ex-drivers hate Lyft. Lyft is a terrible company, just as bad or worse than Uber.
> 
> Their DF is crap and doesn't work for drivers, only for Lyft -- but I believe that's by design. And because of Lyft's ongoing passive-agressive games and abuse of drivers, many drivers now actively work to sabotage Lyft's reliability.
> 
> ...


I dont see how there is any relationship between uber/lyft treating us like crap, and the value of the company. McDonalds, Walfart, etc are worth a fortune exactly because of the availability of low skill low education cheap labor in America.
Uber on, and file fake cleaning fees every week !


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Before these companies can go public they will have to release their REAL financials.

Then the analysts will tell the world how fundamentally stupid it is to invest with them,

Every news channel on earth will be blasting how terrible an investment it is.

Will make my year tbh,


Party at the Unicorns house, BYOB


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> gryft and boober will draw LOTS of stupid retail money at first. people will think "hey I love using gryft, I bet that's a great stock!". I still have tons of conversations with oblivious passengers who think boober is "successful" and "makes tons of money". I try to straighten them out.
> 
> lock up period will be important too. the only reason they're itching to go public is b/c early investors want to bail like travis did.


Typically retail investors don't get ipo stock
Institutions do- then we drive the price up by buying from them



Arb Watson said:


> Put options.


Or sell calls


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Ride-hailing company Lyft has started the process for an initial public offering and is targeting March or April for the listing, according to a Bloomberg report citing unnamed sources. The company is making this move in an effort to beat rival Uber to the public markets, the report said. Uber has said it aims for an IPO in 2019.
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/lyft-works-on-ipo-aims-to-go-public-before-uber-report-2018-08-31


LMAO.

The I.P.O. RACE !
Cold War Anyone ?

How much will they Both Squander on this " pissing contest" verses any actual improvement of product ?



oldfart said:


> To short a stock you need to "borrow" the stock. So there needs to be some in circulation. And assuming that they have a successful offering, there will be a ton of stock available at the opening bell.
> 
> Bottom line is, if you can buy and sell on the first day, you should be able to borrow and sell on the first day
> 
> Call your broker, get your account approved now


 I.P.O. first 4 hour of issue Value almost ALWAYS FALLS 50% the First Day.

Whipping a Frenzy to create. A Bull Market is all showmanship

Then " Buyers Remorse " sets in.

It is Always the same.

At Least
Uber will gain the joy of having THEIR MARKET FLOODED
with excess product released by Lyft.

Just like Uber does to Drivers by over hiring.

Let the Games Begin.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is truly a literal race to the bottom between Uber and Lyft.


Which will IMPLODE FIRST !?!?

Like watching a Kamikaze Race.
( i wont be on the ship !)

.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Lyft first. Canary in the coal mine.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael1230nj said:


> Lyft first. Canary in the coal mine.


This will not End Well . . . .

But yet
" what if" Lyft I.P.O. Satiates the appetite of All interested investors with disposable investment capital for such follies ?

Where will Uber be ?

He who arrives last
Does not get the " Oat Sack".


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I would hope that they have ALL of their driver's making at least the minimum wage, in all states (after deducting the cost of the vehicle at .54 cents a mile) prior to that IPO or they are dead in the water.
> 
> You can not put out a successful IPO without paying the labor at least the minimum wage. It's not sustainable.


It is also a red flag for investors knowing that somewhere down the line that their not paying minimum wage will end up being a PR nightmare, will likely result in new regulations, and will hopefully result in some hefty fines.

I have noted that if you drive DF with Lyft it does not count towards your time online!! This is one of their many seedy data manipulation practices. I can be online in DF for an hour without a ride and according to the database it will show that I had no rides but I also wasn't online accepting rides which I actually was.

We need to do our part and talk with passengers more about the IPO and how it would be the last sort of company to invest in from a financial standpoint but more important from a socially conscious standpoint.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Will be interesting how they view lyft
And uber...Tsla is priced as a software company thus the higher multiple ( vc's
And mm's control this stock and talking the shorts to the cleaners), and if Tsla was going to be like GM or F, price would be 30 dollars vs 300

Lyft took in Aggarwal , who did the same thing with another company ...
So this was planned for a while.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

oldfart said:


> Typically retail investors don't get ipo stock
> Institutions do- then we drive the price up by buying from them
> 
> Or sell calls


If you buy a put you lose the premium.

If you sell calls unless you're covering it, you're opening yourself to the possibility of unlimited loss.

Not unlimited unlimited but you know what I mean.



mbd said:


> Will be interesting how they view lyft
> And uber...Tsla is priced as a software company thus the higher multiple ( vc's
> And mm's control this stock and talking the shorts to the cleaners), and if Tsla was going to be like GM or F, price would be 30 dollars vs 300
> 
> ...


Tesla was the perfect stock to trade in my ira. It was literally (for awhile) a stock that would plunge to the low 300s and sometimes 260-280 and than go back up to 340-380.

But that's because Tesla was set to do something innovative. Still a possibility (all the brilliant folks are a bit mad).

Lyft is doing nothing revolutionary...neither is Uber. They're simply disrupting an industry but I think theyd explode more if they created their own self driving cars or partnered with big companies...actually for a while I thought I saw business profile for Uber...


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If you buy a put you lose the premium.
> 
> If you sell calls unless you're covering it, you're opening yourself to the possibility of unlimited loss.
> 
> ...


where did you go to school?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> where did you go to school?


Google.

Why do you ask?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Google.
> 
> Why do you ask?


you seem to have quite the lexicon of person with a background in finance.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> you seem to have quite the lexicon of person with a background in finance.


WSB (wall street bets not to be confused with wsb) on reddit is also a fun place to hang out


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Got any hot trading tips for us?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> Got any hot trading tips for us?


If I had that I would be riding around in an Ashton Martin.

I think I would wait a few months, and see where things are. Politics wise.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If I had that I would be riding around in an Ashton Martin.
> 
> I think I would wait a few months, and see where things are. *Politics wise*.


Oxymoron that there is


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If you buy a put you lose the premium.
> 
> If you sell calls unless you're covering it, you're opening yourself to the possibility of unlimited loss.
> 
> ...


 I understand how options work

Here's a question for you:

Do you know how to make a smal fortune with options?

Answer: Start with a large one


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

There will probably be an initial upswing at the IPO which will cause a lot of shorts to cover. Then it might be a great opportunity to go short after the euphoria wears off. I’m betting against a downswing immediately after the IPO.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If I had that I would be riding around in an Ashton Martin.
> 
> I think I would wait a few months, and see where things are. Politics wise.


Is an Ashton Martin also divorced from Demi Moore?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Is an Ashton Martin also divorced from Demi Moore?


Autocorrect and too early/late I didn't notice

Aston but nah that's also 90s I think. I remember him being with kunis



oldfart said:


> I understand how options work
> 
> Here's a question for you:
> 
> ...


Maybe
I just am not the typical Asian I guess
I don't have the heart in me to withstand the potential loss.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Maybe
> I just am not the typical Asian I guess
> I don't have the heart in me to withstand the potential loss.


I think that makes you the typical Asian.
I married into an Asian family 15 years ago. Risk is usually not big on the financial agenda


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I think that makes you the typical Asian.
> I married into an Asian family 15 years ago. Risk is usually not big on the financial agenda


I almost cussed out the (Asian) guy who wanted to up the ante for ff from $100 to $150.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

This is not good. While any company is always about the investors and top management at least private companies sometimes look down the road for long term results. Public companies on the other hand are only ever concerned about THIS QUARTER and will often cut costs to the point it eventually alienates the customer base and drives the company into bankruptcy. This isn't always the end result but with volatile companies like Uber and Lyft it most likely will be.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

After the way gryft treated me; I wanna know how I can stick my finger in thier eye.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Wouldn't be a good idea. Better to wait until the initial hype dies down and lock up period For insiders is over. Once the chain of retail fools exhaust itself that will be one to pounce


I agree. There will probably be an initial hyped up rush to get part of the Uber action. Going short could be a very expensive lesson.


----------



## iDriveuThrive (Sep 2, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> NASDAQ 8000 DOW 26,000 and S&P 2900
> Who the hell needs a rideshare IPO? When Uber first came around in '08-'09 the Market was at a 13 year low. The S&P was below 700, the DOW below 7500 and the NASDAQ below 1700.
> 
> So in the ten years since Uber has been in business they've lost about 70% of investors capital while the markets have gained about 400%.
> ...


I feel the strike needs to happen for a better cut or maybe to not get F over on the pay with pax paying surges of 1.5x- 3.0x while driver get a $3.50 Bruno's area. Ridículas how nobody has done anything organized something. I was happy to have found this site but after a few posts some of the comments people have responded with its kind of like you know what, some people may just deserve what they get or not get in this case. Ridiculed for wanting to make at least enough to pay for rent and the car for which I need In order for them to F over in the first place. Seriously I want to refer a news channel to this site so they can write a story. I'm a bit in a bind and don't drive for Lyft because they won't quick pay my paypal account card and Uber will and I'm living day to day so can't afford to turn the app on. When I did when I started rideshare again I would more than not turn the app off because I'd get pinged by Uber. Which I felt more people would tip in Lyft than Uber and the off better incentive, currently $15 for 5 consecutive rides in one hour without turning app off and accepting all request. Although I average about 2/3 rides an hour so yeah maybe not that great Uber does similar but 5.50-6 in a thre you're window with same req. idk I feel like they're in co hoots any working together at the least if not the same co with dif names and platforms. Idk of a strike but maybe like one day where all drivers take that day off just to impact and they get a taste of what they could make if they continue to set us up for for failure or outcome is they Recibe more money from every transaction...


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Shorting lyft is gonna pay for a new car.

Here's how I see it. 

It goes public, gets lots of media attention, stock goes up based off all the hype and then it plummets hard. I'm shorting it 1-2 weeks after it goes public.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

pomegranite112 said:


> Shorting lyft is gonna pay for a new car.
> 
> Here's how I see it.
> 
> It goes public, gets lots of media attention, stock goes up based off all the hype and then it plummets hard. I'm shorting it 1-2 weeks after it goes public.


Hype over what?

I would be more interested in seeing their balance sheets.

I think they've gotten enough bad press alongside Uber that there won't be as huge of an evaluation....

People are happy to ride it at the low prices but it won't be sustainable for long term. Self driving isn't going to be available in a year and Drivers (new) are starting to realize a lot quicker that it isn't as profitable or as $$$$...

This is just a bridge to grab more $$ until they can have self driving cars be a reality.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Hype over what?
> 
> I would be more interested in seeing their balance sheets.
> 
> ...


Whenever a big name tech stock goes public such as twitter, they get a massively high valuation and everyone buys into it in the short term. It becomes overbought. Tech stocks are risky because the fundamentals don't get you that far. If you value it based off it's cash flow then you'll be at a significantly lower valuation than what it's at. You have to take into account the growth and that's hard to calculate so the market tries to determine it but it's like throwing a dart at a board in the dark.

Investing in tech is tricky.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

pomegranite112 said:


> Whenever a big name tech stock goes public such as twitter, they get a massively high valuation and everyone buys into it in the short term. It becomes overbought. Tech stocks are risky because the fundamentals don't get you that far. If you value it based off it's cash flow then you'll be at a significantly lower valuation than what it's at. You have to take into account the growth and that's hard to calculate so the market tries to determine it but it's like throwing a dart at a board in the dark.
> 
> Investing in tech is tricky.


I don't think lyft will have the same effect as Twitter .


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Tsla been losing $5000 a car for years
They can keep the price high of a stock for years
If the whole market is overvalued, then you will see bubble stocks collapsing
If only few stocks in bubble territory, they can keep it high for a while


----------



## SoCal Uber Clone (Jul 30, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> Another great short opportunity indeed then.


Most intelligent statement I've ever seen on UP


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

heynow321 said:


> another great short opportunity


That's precisely what I was planning on doing taking about 500 and shorting the stock



jocker12 said:


> Ride-hailing company Lyft has started the process for an initial public offering and is targeting March or April for the listing, according to a Bloomberg report citing unnamed sources. The company is making this move in an effort to beat rival Uber to the public markets, the report said. Uber has said it aims for an IPO in 2019.
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/lyft-works-on-ipo-aims-to-go-public-before-uber-report-2018-08-31


 IPO tells me this is the beginning of the end of rideshare, lyft and uber.
All Rideshare companies are losing Millions, with no promise of profits, in the future stocks will tank and its belly up city.

Unless, of course, driverless cars Save the Day but I doubt they will

I say good riddance I'll go back to driving for Yellow Cab the customers will slowly return and I'll go back to making a somewhat decent living. Let the cheapies go back to shuttles and buses and let the taxi customers pay a just fare, because, under rideshare, they've been getting subsidized fares on the backs of drivers for too long


----------



## 0XDEADBEEF (Jul 28, 2018)

Rideshare sucks if it's your full time gig. Cuz it really is detrimental to your health if you do it full-time. In a big city. I see it from my own experience doing it part time .... All that lane changing and honking. It can only be bad. I don't care what bonuses they offer .The only good thing I've seen. Was this summer from Uber. $40/4 trip consecutive ...


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Buy AMD, forget the rest. If i had held my AMD stocks at 9.50 i'd be a rich man right now but I sold at 12 and now it's at 26. fml.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

pomegranite112 said:


> Buy AMD, forget the rest. If i had held my AMD stocks at 9.50 i'd be a rich man right now but I sold at 12 and now it's at 26. fml.


And people call me crazy for investing in CDs Bonds and TIPS

But i KNOW that my money is going to grow, unlike you gamblers who play the Stock Market or go to Vegas.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You need to organize a country wide drivers strike with the media in attendance to take place the morning of the listing. Even speculation of a drivers strike will plummet the stock.


Yes! Count me in. NYC drivers can protest by driving circles around the New York Stock Exchange while honking their horns logged off. Watch that IPO plummet like a rock!


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> And people call me crazy for investing in CDs Bonds and TIPS
> 
> But i KNOW that my money is going to grow, unlike you gamblers who play the Stock Market or go to Vegas.


I'm young enough to risk. Bonds aren't for me.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

pomegranite112 said:


> I'm young enough to risk. Bonds aren't for me.


yeah go all in right at the top. what was the S&P at in the early 60's and what was it at in the early 80's?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> But i KNOW that my money is going to grow, unlike you gamblers who play the Stock Market or go to Vegas.


Go with low risk established companies. Look at what Caterpillar and Apple have done since '01. Not to say that I did pretty well in the mid to late 90's with the dot com stocks such as Star Media, but those were so volatile that you almost had to be a day trader.

I started investing $100 a month in the early 80's then went to $200 a month during the Clinton era when I was more advanced in my career. I was never a player, but just through basic strategy my wife and I have managed to save well into the 7 figures in 35 years. I highly suggest Lincoln Financial for retirement counseling. It is amazing what saving only $7 a day can do for you in 30 years.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Go with low risk established companies. Look at what Caterpillar and Apple have done since '01. Not to say that I did pretty well in the mid to late 90's with the dot com stocks such as Star Media, but those were so volatile that you almost had to be a day trader.
> 
> I started investing $100 a month in the early 80's then went to $200 a month during the Clinton era when I was more advanced in my career. I was never a player, but just through basic strategy my wife and I have managed to save well into the 7 figures in 35 years. I highly suggest Lincoln Financial for retirement counseling. It is amazing what saving only $7 a day can do for you in 30 years.


 What you are describing is overly simplistic. You were investing during one of the largest debt fueled binges in recorded history aided and abetted by ever decreasing interest rates. The returns enjoyed during the last 30 years will not be repeated in the next 30 years


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Go with low risk established companies. Look at what Caterpillar and Apple have done since '01. Not to say that I did pretty well in the mid to late 90's with the dot com stocks such as Star Media, but those were so volatile that you almost had to be a day trader.
> 
> I started investing $100 a month in the early 80's then went to $200 a month during the Clinton era when I was more advanced in my career. I was never a player, but just through basic strategy my wife and I have managed to save well into the 7 figures in 35 years. I highly suggest Lincoln Financial for retirement counseling. It is amazing what saving only $7 a day can do for you in 30 years.


My dad had a lot of Exxon in the late 80s. He had to cling onto it for years after the Valdez hit the stock hard.

If I had a time machine I'd make a killing on the stock market.

But I don't... so I have to rely on luck.

I'm not a lucky person.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Lyft is a poo show. We all know this.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Ride-hailing company Lyft has started the process for an initial public offering and is targeting March or April for the listing, according to a Bloomberg report citing unnamed sources. The company is making this move in an effort to beat rival Uber to the public markets, the report said. Uber has said it aims for an IPO in 2019.
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/lyft-works-on-ipo-aims-to-go-public-before-uber-report-2018-08-31


The biggest risk with either IPO is that there really aren't any barriers for other players to get involved in delivering rides to the people.

Before Uber and Lyft, taxis and other transportation were regulated and barriers to entry were high.

Nothing to stop Amazon and/or Apple to get involved in this racket, real quickly. If these companies were to short Lyft, and then march in with their own apps, they could finance the whole operation from their profits.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> yeah go all in right at the top. what was the S&P at in the early 60's and what was it at in the early 80's?


Jeez man. I wasnt even alive back then. My chart doesnt even go back that far but in the 80s the S&P 500 was at $100 now it's at $3,000.

$10,000 in at $100 would be at $300,000 and if you were smart enough to get out before every bubble popped then you would have been at maybe $700,000.

Wth do your dinky bonds got on the top 500 companies. bonds aren't safe either.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

pomegranite112 said:


> Jeez man. I wasnt even alive back then. My chart doesnt even go back that far but in the 80s the S&P 500 was at $100 now it's at $3,000.
> 
> $10,000 in at $100 would be at $300,000 and if you were smart enough to get out before every bubble popped then you would have been at maybe $700,000.
> 
> Wth do your dinky bonds got on the top 500 companies. bonds aren't safe either.


it would be worth your while to look it up. it's a very important lesson.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> it would be worth your while to look it up. it's a very important lesson.


Yeah the lesson is to just hold and not sell.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

pomegranite112 said:


> Yeah the lesson is to just hold and not sell.


actually the lesson is the exact opposite.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Ride-hailing company Lyft has started the process for an initial public offering and is targeting March or April for the listing, according to a Bloomberg report citing unnamed sources. The company is making this move in an effort to beat rival Uber to the public markets, the report said. Uber has said it aims for an IPO in 2019.
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/lyft-works-on-ipo-aims-to-go-public-before-uber-report-2018-08-31


I'd like to thank Uber and Lyft (in advance) for getting the ball rolling on that recession. Once their orignial investors quickly cash out, the stocks will tank and billions upon billions will be lost. It's called the domino effect.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> actually the lesson is the exact opposite.


Speak for yourself. Just because you can't research very well doesn't mean the game shouldn't be played.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

pomegranite112 said:


> Speak for yourself. Just because you can't research very well doesn't mean the game shouldn't be played.


There's no research on earth that could have predicted Exxon's stock about to plummet on march 3rd 1989

OR BPs stock plummeting on april 19th 2010

Yet a day later their stocks took a massive hit, and not any other oil companies stocks either.

Things happen, unexpected things that affect stock prices.

That's why they call it "Playing" the stock market, because there's risk to playing the game.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

pomegranite112 said:


> Speak for yourself. Just because you can't research very well doesn't mean the game shouldn't be played.


spoken like a true amateur.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

New CFO says maybe no IPO in 2019 which sounds reasonable but he might lose his job if he keeps on making statements like that!!

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.businessinsider.com/uber-cfo-nelson-chai-ipo-2018-8

Uber's new CFO suggested that an IPO might not happen in 2019 after all

Rob Price Aug 22, 2018, 1:20 PM ET


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> There's no research on earth that could have predicted Exxon's stock about to plummet on march 3rd 1989
> 
> OR BPs stock plummeting on april 19th 2010
> 
> ...


Exxon is worth 10x more now than it was in 1989. Thats why it's called long term investing.


----------

